
Tech Companies Owe Us Billions of Dollars - jrepinc
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2020/01/us-tech-companies-double-irish-tax-avoidance-schemes-google
======
someguydave
Taxes-as-punishment is one of the dumber lefty genres.

